# Pandora - Cali | + Arkansas, Colorado too.



## GreenWarlord (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been smoking all day, so I am higher than two hippies on a plane.
Anyway, I have been smoking some good motherfucking weed.

Names are: Pandora, which is from Cali.
Sour-Diesel, which is from Arkansas and Cali, also known as Hash.
+ Some good shit from Colorado named, Sour Head Band.

These are all bad ass.
Let me know if you have heard of any of them. If you want some seeds, hit me up. I can hook you up with 20 seeds for $5.00.

What are you smoking?
Where is it from?
On a scale of 1-10, 1 being shit and not high at all, and 10 being unspeakably bad ass and high as fuck, what would you rate your weed?


----------



## GreenWarlord (Jul 11, 2012)

Come on stoners, type something!


----------



## Puppet14 (Jul 12, 2012)

Been smoking Ace of Spades. What did you think of Pandora?


----------



## underRated (Jul 13, 2012)

do you know the genetics the seed comes from??


----------



## underRated (Jul 13, 2012)

o yeah the strains i have right now is green crack,super crack,purple haze, canadian ice,super silver haze,carnival,and some og headband.


----------

